# Was the ww2acft unavailable today?



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2005)

For me yes, messaging some strange "msql" errors...


----------



## mosquitoman (Aug 20, 2005)

Same, I don't know what happened but it's working now, which is all that matters to me


----------



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2005)

Yo man, good siggy man.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 20, 2005)

The server was down. No biggie.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2005)

okeydokey


----------



## Crippen (Aug 21, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> The server was down. No biggie.


well nice to know you missed us Skimmy  
I missed everyone so there  (well some at least).


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2005)

ohoh me me!!


----------



## Crippen (Aug 21, 2005)

Goes without saying Lancs


----------

